# CV's / Resumes



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi there,

Looking for a bit of advice please. My husband is ready to start applying and approaching companies in his field of work (manufacture, supply of ventilation products) otherwise known as HVAC. 

He currently works as a branch manager for a company in the UK that does this and has experience in this role as well as the installation on site of these products. We are currently redrafting his cv for these types of roles but I am conscious that Australian resumes follow a different format to the UK.

Is anyone able to provide me with a sample layout or example of what they use currently in Australia or whilst applying for jobs in Australia. It doesn't matter what industry or job your applying for its purely the headings/layout I'm interested in. 

We have been searching on seek are there any other sites anyone can recommend. We are attending an expo next weekend and would like to take the CV with us then too.

Any help anyone can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

murphmk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for a bit of advice please. My husband is ready to start applying and approaching companies in his field of work (manufacture, supply of ventilation products) otherwise known as HVAC.
> 
> ...


Hi, I don't think there is a fixed format for resume here as long as you can demonstrate clearly his working experience, expertise and education background.

This site has heaps of useful information about resume writing tips and templates you may want to skim through Resume on CareerOne


----------



## tilulah1304 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good to know


----------



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I was sure I'd read a post on another thread a few months back advising people to make sure their cv was for want of a better word "Australia-fied" 

Thanks


----------

